# Details on how to Unlock the Bootloader



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could post a how to on unlocking the bootloader? I've tried to set it up. Everytime I open a command window its says I cant because my computer is missing some adbwinapi.dll file. Any insight would be awesome.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/05/how-to-unlock-the-galaxy-nexus-bootloader/


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

csimo said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/05/how-to-unlock-the-galaxy-nexus-bootloader/


Soooooo..... who else is waiting on the one click bootloader unlocking method?? Cause this is gonna make me have to work, and if you didn't know, I want the easiest method possible. The one that includes no thinking.

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol. Me!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Work? Do you not have the sdk already? If you do you type 3 words. That's easy


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Work? Do you not have the sdk already? If you do you type 3 words. That's easy


I don't know a lot. Physical labor, I'm your man. Beatin up chumps, I'm your man. Anything dealing with Victoria Secret models in all their splendor, I got you covered. Three words, typing, computer, uhhhhh, One Click for 100 Alex.

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got the sdk. But apparently I didn't install it correctly. Gonna try it again I guess. Missing files.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope they have this for Mac! My damn Windows laptop decided it didn't want to have a functioning keyboard anymore.


----------



## chocoyo00 (Jul 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I hope they have this for Mac! My damn Windows laptop decided it didn't want to have a functioning keyboard anymore.


Is there anything additional that needs to be installed in the Mac for adb to work with the GNex? The way it looks on the instructions as long as you can reboot to bootloader with your current android device by typing "adb reboot bootloader" then you should be set, and my adb works fine from my Mac on my Thunderbolt.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

chocoyo00 said:


> Is there anything additional that needs to be installed in the Mac for adb to work with the GNex? The way it looks on the instructions as long as you can reboot to bootloader with your current android device by typing "adb reboot bootloader" then you should be set, and my adb works fine from my Mac on my Thunderbolt.


I tried ADB stuff on my Mac with my Inspire and always had issues. I got a windows laptop to use for Android stuff and it recently decided to not let me use the keyboard (this is why I own a Mac lol) so I'm not entirely sure about Mac and ADB stuff for Nexus.


----------



## chocoyo00 (Jul 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I tried ADB stuff on my Mac with my Inspire and always had issues. I got a windows laptop to use for Android stuff and it recently decided to not let me use the keyboard (this is why I own a Mac lol) so I'm not entirely sure about Mac and ADB stuff for Nexus.


I see. After I did a fresh install of Lion on my MacBook Pro I installed all the different components to get the ADB working right, including Eclipse and Xcode and it works just as good as it does on my windows laptop. Hopefully it works ok on the Nexus too.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Got the sdk. But apparently I didn't install it correctly. Gonna try it again I guess. Missing files.


You might be missing fastboot. I don't think the sdk comes with fastboot. Maybe at one time, but I had to get it elsewhere. Also, if you're on windows vista or 7 and the sdk is in C or C:\program files, you'll need to run CMD with admin rights.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I don't know a lot. Physical labor, I'm your man. Beatin up chumps, I'm your man. Anything dealing with Victoria Secret models in all their splendor, I got you covered. Three words, typing, computer, uhhhhh, One Click for 100 Alex.
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


I understand but it's really simple to do adb and fastboot on a nexus device. It can get you out of a lot of trouble too. I recommend learning at least the basics.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You might be missing fastboot. I don't think the sdk comes with fastboot. Maybe at one time, but I had to get it elsewhere. Also, if you're on windows vista or 7 and the sdk is in C or C:\program files, you'll need to run CMD with admin rights.


I actually finally got my Mac setup right and was able to use ./adb reboot bootloader and it took me right to hoot on my tbolt.

So I don't know why DL would list it as Windows only. I downloaded fast boot for osx and placed it in /platform-tools where adb is located so it should work.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pretty sure I got it. Installed SDK again and the missing file showed. Now to try it when The Nexus comes out = )


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I understand but it's really simple to do adb and fastboot on a nexus device. It can get you out of a lot of trouble too. I recommend learning at least the basics.


i have an old gs and im going to mess with that. try to get the basics down. i also have a tbolt that i changed digitizer and lcd screen on. the first replacement lcd was defaulty. by the time i got a replacement and got it all together i was left with a blank screen. the back light down at the bottom of the screen comes on but thats it. hoping that might some how help. any ideas?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

on the sdk can i just create a file on my desktop and do it all from there?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> on the sdk can i just create a file on my desktop and do it all from there?


For what? Windows or Mac?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> For what? Windows or Mac?


on windows. and also i noticed that android 4.0.1 isnt on there. it stops at 4.0
(API 14) isnt ours going to have 4.0.1 ?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> on windows. and also i noticed that android 4.0.1 isnt on there. it stops at 4.0
> (API 14) isnt ours going to have 4.0.1 ?


Are you just wanting to unlock the bootloader? You don't actually need the sdk for that. You need tools that are packaged with the sdk: ADB and fastboot. Doesn't matter which version of the sdk you have, unless you're building apps or running an emulator (which is very very slow btw).


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Are you just wanting to unlock the bootloader? You don't actually need the sdk for that. You need tools that are packaged with the sdk: ADB and fastboot. Doesn't matter which version of the sdk you have, unless you're building apps or running an emulator (which is very very slow btw).


well, at first i want to unlock the bootloader. but i want to get all the sdk stuff so i can learn to build .


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

btw. after three hours im still dling the entire sdk package. dedication


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah the entire sdk will take some time to download. After that you just have to download the newest updates so it's not as bad.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yeah the entire sdk will take some time to download. After that you just have to download the newest updates so it's not as bad.


well this is something ive been wanting to do for awhile. i want to contribute to the cause.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> well this is something ive been wanting to do for awhile. i want to contribute to the cause.


I would love to as well. Sadly, I've never learned anything in terms of software. Maybe I'll take a class sometime. Universities should offer advanced android classes!


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

This may be blasphemy, but I was thinkin about leaving mine stock. It'll be my first Android phone that's actually unscathed. That may last a week though...

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I would love to as well. Sadly, I've never learned anything in terms of software. Maybe I'll take a class sometime. Universities should offer advanced android classes!


full sail university does it online. i aplied and got a grant for 5000. then found out i only needed 55,000 more to get a bachelors.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> This may be blasphemy, but I was thinkin about leaving mine stock. It'll be my first Android phone that's actually unscathed. That may last a week though...
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


i call bs. i bet you are already downloading stuff and putting it away for safe keeping


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

i know i am.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i call bs. i bet you are already downloading stuff and putting it away for safe keeping


My laptop is down. Was thinkin of getting a Mac. Then its on!!

Sent from my Forum Troll


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> My laptop is down. Was thinkin of getting a Mac. Then its on!!
> 
> Sent from my Forum Troll


cmon man. dont sell out


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it necessary to unlock the bootloader to root? Sorry for the noob question I am coming from OG D1 and everything on it was easy.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

treybarnes66 said:


> Is it necessary to unlock the bootloader to root? Sorry for the noob question I am coming from OG D1 and everything on it was easy.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


pretty sure you can root without needing to unlock the BL. P3droid posted at MDW a method that unlocks, installs custom recovery, etc


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

pretty sure you can root without needing to unlock the BL. P3droid posted at MDW a method that unlocks, installs custom recovery, etc

I downloaded that file off of MDW. Didn't think it unlocked the bootloader. Gonna have to look at that again


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> pretty sure you can root without needing to unlock the BL. P3droid posted at MDW a method that unlocks, installs custom recovery, etc
> 
> I downloaded that file off of MDW. Didn't think it unlocked the bootloader. Gonna have to look at that again


You don't need to unlock bootloader to root. Take a look at Motorola devices. You just can't load a custom kernel really. Also on the Atrix at first with root we only had pseudo-ROMs as well.


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I thought, just making sure.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> full sail university does it online. i aplied and got a grant for 5000. then found out i only needed 55,000 more to get a bachelors.


I'm a senior in high school going to a community college instead of my high school because I don't need the childish shit that goes on there. After I graduate I'm going to a university. One I applied to somewhat as a joke has offered me nearly half of their tuition every year for 4 years plus these classes I'm taking at a community college transfer. I could get a PhD in engineering in 5 years. Plus I know a lot of people going there... Hopefully they have an android class, or pick one up at some point.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

treybarnes66 said:


> Is it necessary to unlock the bootloader to root? Sorry for the noob question I am coming from OG D1 and everything on it was easy.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


Unlocking the bootloader is what we've been fighting for on all non-nexus devices. Why would you not unlock? It opens your phone completely and will keep you out of trouble.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

so if you've got sdk and adb set up (and assuming you've got a gnex with an unlocked bootloader) what are the commands that will root your phone?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just go to My Droid World and get P3s root/insecure kernel file. Roots and installs clockwork for you.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm a senior in high school going to a community college instead of my high school because I don't need the childish shit that goes on there. After I graduate I'm going to a university. One I applied to somewhat as a joke has offered me nearly half of their tuition every year for 4 years plus these classes I'm taking at a community college transfer. I could get a PhD in engineering in 5 years. Plus I know a lot of people going there... Hopefully they have an android class, or pick one up at some point.


A PhD in 5 years for engineering???? Good luck with that XD.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> A PhD in 5 years for engineering???? Good luck with that XD.


I'll already have a two year degree when I graduate high school. Should get a few general classes out of the way. I can probably start as a sophomore.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

has anyone already installed on windows seven? trying to figure out root on c.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> has anyone already installed on windows seven? trying to figure out root on c.


Installed the sdk on win7? Yeah I have.
Are you asking what root of c is? C is the drive letter where windows iis installed and root just means the very top of the directory, directly in C:/ with no subfolders.

It really doesn't matter if that's where you have it or not. I used to have it in program files but then its really buried and changing directory to platform tools (where adb lives) takes a lot of typing.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok. good to know about the placement. i just have it on my desktop. that work? now, when i go in and find adb in platform tools it opens and runs abunch of stuff that i cant read because it moves so fast then shuts itself down. what am i doing wrong? do i then need to go to control panel and open command prompt manually? im going to learn this one way or the other


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Installed the sdk on win7? Yeah I have.
> Are you asking what root of c is? C is the drive letter where windows iis installed and root just means the very top of the directory, directly in C:/ with no subfolders.
> 
> It really doesn't matter if that's where you have it or not. I used to have it in program files but then its really buried and changing directory to platform tools (where adb lives) takes a lot of typing.


Ok, i got it running. Using an old galaxy s f. im using it to try and get familiar with sdk. i got the phone to power off but it just rebooted. is that a good thing. its reading it right?


----------

